
Canaan Creative Sets Terms, Plans to Rake in $100M in Upcoming US IPO - koinsbook
http://www.koinsbook.com/xinwen/blockchain/3133.html
======
masonic
Another plagiarized story, ripped verbatim from Cointelegraph with actual
author byline stripped:

[https://cointelegraph.com/news/canaan-creative-sets-terms-
pl...](https://cointelegraph.com/news/canaan-creative-sets-terms-plans-to-
rake-in-100-million-in-upcoming-us-ipo)

Please flag down clickbait-plagiarism content farms.

